# Momooo!



## Inglip

Momon Momooo! Momon Momooo!
Tusko ng mga bata sa bisikletang luma.

Taken from a book I am reading. Momon is beaing teased about his old bike. What is momooo?? A teasing word? A srot fo onomatopoeia to the sound of the wheels? 

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

No, momoo refers to ghosts or specters and kids may tease or try to scare each other by saying something like "Ay momoo!" (A ghost!) or "May momoo sa likod mo!" (There's a ghost behind you!). I am not sure why Momon is being teased as a ghost himself. Is this character very pale or "ghost-like" in any respect?


----------



## Inglip

It was right at the beginning of the book, still almost 'setting the scene.' It says how he has an old bike, but the other kids have a new bike, their bikes are really nice and his is old and rusting, and they tease him about it. 

I suppose he does look a bit more pale than the other kids, but it isn't specifically pointed out. The book literally says Momon has an old bike, and the other kids have new ones, and they tease him, and then there is a scene where the kids are chasing him shouting 'Momon Momoo' Maybe it is because he is more pale.


----------



## latchiloya

In elaboration  to Dotterkat's, It is a babytalk or infant-directed speech (IDS) or child-directed speech (CDS) that would also mean generally for "monster"


----------

